# Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 12/31/05 6:00CT - KUTP/WGN/NBALP



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000">Don't let the Suns set on me</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.suns.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/pho_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff9900">Phoenix Suns(18 - 10) (8 - 4 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(12 - 16) (5 - 7 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, December 31, 2005</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Phoenix Suns @ Chicago Bulls 6:00PM CST KUTP WGN</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_steve_nash.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Steve Nash<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Santa Clara</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/raja_bell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_raja_bell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/raja_bell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Raja Bell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Florida International</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/boris_diaw" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_boris_diaw.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/boris_diaw"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Boris Diaw<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Cormeille-en-Parisis, France</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shawn_marion" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shawn_marion.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shawn_marion"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shawn Marion<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - UNLV</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kurt_thomas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kurt_thomas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kurt_thomas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kurt Thomas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - TCU</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddie_house.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddie House<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 1'' - Arizona State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_james_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">James Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Miami (FL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jim_jackson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/suns/jackson_140_050724.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jim_jackson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jim Jackson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - Ohio State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pat_burke" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pat_burke.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pat_burke"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Pat Burke<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Auburn</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 12/31/05 4:00CT - KUTP / WGN*

_niiiice_ thread!


:clap:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 12/31/05 4:00CT - KUTP / WGN*



mizenkay said:


> _niiiice_ thread!
> 
> 
> :clap:


"ditto"


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 12/31/05 4:00CT - KUTP / WGN*

Ditka comes in on a 10 day contract in the second half and the Bulls end up winning by a hundred.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 12/31/05 4:00CT - KUTP / WGN*

The good news: we're actually bigger than Phoenix!

The bad news: they're on a different level in terms of athleticism and skill.

The prescription: Van Gundy this one up. Normally I'm always preaching that the Bulls should run more, but not tomorrow night. Slow it down as much as possible. Feature lots of Mike Sweetney. Have someone other than Deng cover Marion so Deng is fresh on offense. Keep the sets as simple and as safe as possible -- Phoenix turns TOs into baskets with alarming efficiency.

Suns play tonight vs. the Bobcats, too, and they are not great in the second half of back-to-backs. So we've got a shot.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 12/31/05 4:00CT - KUTP / WGN*



ace20004u said:


> Ditka comes in on a 10 day contract in the second half and the Bulls end up winning by a hundred.


This prediction not only seems completely accurate but extremely plausible. Ditka for NBA MVP.

Suns-102
Bulls-86


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Welp, Charlotte did its part. The Suns won going away, but they led by only 1 after three quarters and didn't get to rest anyone. Eddie House exploded for 26, Marion and Nash with typically great games.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I want a good game - watching this is how I'm spending my New Year's Eve because I'm on-call. And as I've been called into work every New Year's Eve when I made plans to be out, I'm staying home.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I love Chris Duhon. Hits the three, makes passes on teh money, and plays solid defense... Too bad the Suns are hitting almost everything.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Starting lineup

PG -- Duhon
SG -- Gordon
SF -- Hinrich
PF -- Deng
C -- Chandler

Chandler and Gordon out with 2 fouls each. We've made our big run with Duhon, Hinrich and Deng on the perimeter/wings. Every time Nash passes the ball, it's an assist. Everyone on the Suns can shoot the hell out of the ball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't like Pargo. He's in 15 seconds and he turns the ball over and the Suns score off of it.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Luol Deng = _cash_ money.

Bulls had a pretty good first quarter for once. :banana:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich ≠ cash money... Poor guy can't hit a thing


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I like the defensive effort compared to what we've been showing the last couple of weeks. Offense is the usual. We live and die by the 3-ball. Can't really do anything else given the roster.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Did I mention that I love Chris Duhon? :biggrin: And did anyone see that Hinrich-Duhon 2-on-1? Textbook. Bulls defense has been very nice. I hate to see them work hard a whole possession, have one breakdown, then get taken advantage of on that one breakdown.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This game is sheer madness... Kirk Hinrich coming up huge with a steal, then a floater, then a three from straight on.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Best game of the year and everyone's out partying like it's some special day....

Playing the Suns was the answer for the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich just fired that three from long range with 20 seconds on the shot clock. That's confidence!

Hinrich pulls up again and misses


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nash drives by Hinrich for the layup 91-88 50 seconds left....

This will be one exciting finish


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

I have become a big Chris Duhon fan. He plays extremelly smart and plays the PG with great efficiency. As a Kansas fan I like Hinrich a bit more, but Duhon has become one of the my favorite players along with Deng. 

But I still don't think Duhon is worth his contract but I am stilll glad we went out of our way to keep him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Diaw blocks Hinrich's layup attempt. Ben Gordon baseline jumper in and out...

James Jones drives and gets fouled by Songaila.

21.2 seconds left Bulls up by 3.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm glad you guys came along. I was tired of talking to myself!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila fouled by Raja. 18.6 Bulls up by 1 

Misses the first. crap. timeout PHX


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Songaila's done everything WRONG this qtr. Momentum points him to clanking this last FT too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He's done some thing wrong, but he's gotten the raw end on some of those bogus calls. That latest offensive foul was a joke. Plus, he's been great the whole game.

edit: i'm calling it now. they're gonna win this with less than 3seconds left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the second... THANK YOU.

Nash crossover, pass to Marion for the easy dunk. tied 92 5 seconds left...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was awesome penetration by Nash.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

what the heck was that! just shoot the open jump shot goofball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon drives, floater, MISS OT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If Ben wants to be known as a deadly clutch shooter, he has to shoot that jumper. They were giving him all kinds of space. I know he's won games with that "giant killer" but he's got to take that shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

second offensive charge no call. idiots. what's that veteran, bald ref? he's a moron.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

traveling on Jones.

Duhon is hurt...his ankle is seems like. Marion stepped on it maybe


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Did that guy kick Duhon?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Johnny Kerr cracks me up. gotta be the most biased announcer in sports.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah replay shows Marion stepped on his ankle... Marion after getting the twisting layup, landed on his left ankle.

Ben Gordon jumper good. tied at 94

Diaw over the back foul


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> Did that guy kick Duhon?


no, i dont think so.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon jumper miss. Songaila gets it but Nash steals the pass.

AGHH Blast those long arms of Marion

Gordon jumper MISS

Luol with the miss.

Marion turnaround layup in the post good.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dang it! if you take long jump shots, you've got to get back on defense when there's a miss


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

98-94 2:17 left

That hurt. House for three. GOOD. 101-94 Suns.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i watch this whole stinkin game and theyre gonna lose, in overtime nonetheless


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That last drive and layup by Gordon is what I expect he'd do at PG (playing at top of circle)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon layup.

House with the hard bounce pass to Marion for the dunk 103-96. under a min left..not good. we shoot jumpers when we should drive and drive when we should take the jumper.

Our overdribbling has taken over


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a pathetic choke job. 3 unforced turnovers in OT resulting in 7 pts for the Suns. We were also up 91-86 with abt a minute left in regulation. Horrible late game execution.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

goaltending on Marion . 103-98 34 secs left.
They foul the best FT shooter in the league.. Gotta go for the threes..


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size,Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, ....We need to get bigger!


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

Just too tired! Their legs are gone and the Suns were just fine. 

It isn't just the Suns getting out and running, because the Bulls actually stopped a lot of their running chances, it was the amount of threes they took in this game. They missed a lot and it caused a lot of long rebounds which caused the players defending to accelerate all of a sudden. If you have to constantly accelerate over and over again then it will wear you down quickly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess they had a foul to give. House gets fouled. makes both.

Hinrich for three. WAY off. 

What a downer.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You guys need to get a center.You guys are deep as hell though.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team is horrible. Tyson Chandler is a waste of space.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

107-98. Fans can't even get their Big Macs.

Marion was just having his way in the post.... putrid defense if you ask me


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Xantos said:


> Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, Size, ....We need to get bigger!


No kidding. There was one point in the game when it was Duhon, Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, and Songalia. That's 3 PG's, a SF, and a PF. Are you kidding me? And I agree about Chandler. What a waste! All he does is committ dumb fouls and make an ocassional nice dunk. Now I remember why I'm usually not disappointed about not getting to watch many Bulls games. How aggrivating.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big_CKansas said:


> Just too tired! Their legs are gone and the Suns were just fine.
> 
> It isn't just the Suns getting out and running, because the Bulls actually stopped a lot of their running chances, it was the amount of threes they took in this game. They missed a lot and it caused a lot of long rebounds which caused the players defending to accelerate all of a sudden. If you have to constantly accelerate over and over again then it will wear you down quickly.



Well, we actually played last night so I'm surprised we didn't wear out. That shoulda helped you guys. We shot horribly from downtown 5-21, but we shot 46% for the night.

You guys played tough though. Thought you were gonna take it when it was 91-86. Hinrich was playing insane.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the play that defined this game was in the 4th. All year long, everybody says our guys don't drive to the basket. 

Kirk takes it to the hole and what happens, body contact, yet NOTHING called! Next play down, Phoenix player drives, same contact, whistle blown!

Am I blaming the refs, YES! Terribly officiated game tonight.

The Bulls had a chance to win the game and they did get ouplayed in the Overtime, but it should have never gotten to overtime.

No respect from our refs, even on our own home floor.

Before anybody says the refs were OK, let's see

1. Nash out of control, shoving off Hinrich before running into Chandler. Jump ball called, Nash gets the jump over Duhon.

2. The multiple offensive fouls called on Darius tonight, that were bullcrap.

3. Boris running over Duhon in the overtime, that was a charge not called.

4. Hinrich's drive in the 4th, no foul called. (Not to mention the one he made after going through and being hit by 2 defenders)

All this on our home floor.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Am I blaming the refs, YES! Terribly officiated game tonight.


Are you freaking kidding me? Nash was being hand-checked, tripped, and generally manhandled for most of the night, and no calls were being made. You've been listening to Johnny Kerr again, have you?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

carrrnuttt said:


> Nash was being hand-checked


they stopped calling that the same time they stopped calling traveling. where have you been? :raised_ey


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

carrrnuttt said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? Nash was being hand-checked, tripped, and generally manhandled for most of the night, and no calls were being made. You've been listening to Johnny Kerr again, have you?



Hand-checked, everybody in the NBA gets hand-checked. When during the game did he get tripped, he play's out of control, that is his style. He lost the ball on the play and dribbled the ball off his feet a couple times tonight.

I was watching the game with my own 2 eyes.

Want to explain the body contact not called on Kirk's drive?

How bout the charge by Boris that was not called?

How bout Deng being outside of the circle(replays showed) and getting run over yet the play called in the Sun's favor?

The Bulls outplayed Phoenix tonight, just like we have some teams in other games yet we still lose the game. 

The big play was the no call on Kirk's drive. Next play down, Phoenix goes to the line on the same type of play! 

We outrebounded Phoenix, made just as many field goals, just as many assists and yet lose this game.

Their was too many bad calls against the Bulls, why, cause we don't have the respect of the refs.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We do not get to the line and is crazy you just cant play an up and open nba game like tonight and not get to the line .

To show just how bad its gotten if jamal Crawford was on the Bulls he would be leading us in fta . And he has like 30-40 more attempts than any Bulls guards . He gets to the line as much as Sweetney does . :eek8: Weve got to change that I dont care if it takes a fine or ejection or something but weve got to take the ball to the basket and force the issue all game long. Its getting really pathetic .

You cant have a guards corp that cant get to the line . It just makes it so tough to defend an entire game like that.

I say keep Kirk and Deng and start moving the rest . There is no reason to keep these players around just to lower there value when we dont want to pay them what they surely will ask for.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> I say keep Kirk and Deng and start moving the rest . There is no reason to keep these players around just to lower there value when we dont want to pay them what they surely will ask for.


and no Duhon. you lost me after that first sentence


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't know what it's going to take to get to the line. Everybody says we are a jump shooting team yet tonight I saw many plays where it was taken inside but nothing called at all.

I understand not calling every little contact, but when most other NBA players can get barely bumped or touched and end up at the line, I can't explain.

Kirk's drive was the biggest example, replays showed body contact by Boris Diaw. If Kirk goes to the line and hits at least 1 of 2, then that's a little breathing room for the Bulls.

He didn't though so on the out-of-bounds play, Gordon shoots the jumper and misses.

It won't change until we can get respect from the refs.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

TM said:


> they stopped calling that the same time they stopped calling traveling. where have you been? :raised_ey


Eh. So true. The replays I saw, however, was people impeding Nash also with hands or feet, causing him to lose control of the ball, and/or trip. I have a DVR, so besides the regular replays, I can do my own. 

*BullsAttitude*: Although the Bulls are my 2nd favorite team, I watch every Suns game, and this "out of control" thing you are referring to does NOT happen. Nash is one of the most coordinated basketball players playing today, in this league of coordinated athletes.

Here's a quote from another Bulls board's moderator:



> zebras allowing us to play defense


So quit whining. Good game by both teams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I enjoy watching games on WGN, but i do get a bit tired of them only talking about the Bulls. Takes away from some of the other guys, in this case Nash and Marion. Good win for the Suns on the road.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Kirk's drive was the biggest example, replays showed body contact by Boris Diaw.


Contact initiated by Hinrich, by jumping _sideways and backwards_, into Diaw's space. It's one thing to jump into someone when you are going forward for a shot, just like the very 1st foul Diaw got, that netted the Bulls their first two points (Diaw standing up, arms straight up, but his arms got jumped into), it's another when you're going against what should be your natural momentum.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I forgot to cap the skiles comments. nor did I hear them. I'm betting that Skiles was positive and upbeat but who knows. I usually am dead wrong about his assessments.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I didn't have a chance to see this game, but I'm gonna assume there isn't _really_ a massive officiating conspiracy against us.

Back to reality -- was "Sweets" actually a DNP-CD tonight?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> I enjoy watching games on WGN, but i do get a bit tired of them only talking about the Bulls. Takes away from some of the other guys, in this case Nash and Marion. Good win for the Suns on the road.



They seemed to talk quite a bit about us at one point with how quick we are, and fast. Nothing bad at all. Talking about how phenomenal and explosive Marion was. Also, said how Nash was playing especially when he got 5 or 6 assists in the first qrter.

I was quite surprised this game was on WGN today though. I have to wait for nationally televised games which is about 25 or so and/or listen to it on Ktar radio


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Am I the only one who watched the game?

You thinks the refs were bad for the Bulls?

How 'bout in the first minute when Diaw played the best defense you could and still the refs called an invisible foul.

And Nash went down the lane and got tripped then Kirk slid over.

It could of been a blocking foul.


And I'm glad the refs didn't call that flop Kirk did.


He jumped right into Diaw.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got back from the game tonight -- a b'day present from my fiance. Sat behind the basket near the Bulls bench.

The lasting impression from the game is just how much smaller the Bulls were than the Suns at most matchups. The amazing thing is that they manage to hold their own -- even when Chandler did a disappearing act. Duhon, Hinrich and Deng are amazing defenders for their size, even if Nash occasionally managed to get around one of them.

Deng was amazing on both ends of the floor. He usually managed to neutralize Marion when he was on him, and was obviously a force on offense. This guy is going to be a great player, but as of now his minutes need to be more limited. It was clear that he was exhausted at the end of both the first and second halfs. He puts it all on the line when he's in the game, and he just didn't get enough rest. I think going a little deeper into the bench would have been helpful tonight. 

Anyway, I had a great time. It was a great game and a wonderful birthday gift.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

carrrnuttt said:


> Contact initiated by Hinrich, by jumping _sideways and backwards_, into Diaw's space. It's one thing to jump into someone when you are going forward for a shot, just like the very 1st foul Diaw got, that netted the Bulls their first two points (Diaw standing up, arms straight up, but his arms got jumped into), it's another when you're going against what should be your natural momentum.[/QUOTEH]
> 
> How do you jump sideways and backwards when you are going in for a layup?
> 
> ...


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> How do you jump sideways and backwards when you are going in for a layup?


Exactly.

He went in on that obviously looking for the foul, instead of looking/acting more like he wanted the lay-up. I have it on an underneath-the-goal camera, as replayed by the Suns' broadcast. I have it on DVR, so I can replay the broadcast replay as many times as I want, and what I described is what the ref saw underneath the rim.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's proud of that dvr. :laugh:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I was at the game tonight. Although the refs were pretty lousy, the Bulls still should have won. Very disappointing.

We may not have added a player to help our team but at least we've created another mascot.

BIG BEN!!! 


:dead: :uhoh:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Am I the only one who watched the game?
> 
> You thinks the refs were bad for the Bulls?
> 
> ...


Yeah and it wasn't a foul on the play Duhon got injured either, right?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

There were bad calls on both sides. That was Bell that ran into Duhon, not Diaw. Yes, that should have been an offensive foul on Bell. But you know what, it wasn't called. Get up and win the game, because it happens to every team. I just watched this game again on tape, and it was even. There were calls missed on both sides. Kirk's drive was absolutely not a foul. Nash was tripped up, and was out of control after getting tripped up. I just watched it several times because they replayed it several times. Simply put, BullsAttitude, you are assessing this foul situation through homer-colored glasses...not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Suns are a team that sometimes struggles to get to the line. It's not because the NBA has a conspiracy against the Suns (even though there are some that say this, there are some that say this about EVERY team), it's because the Suns on some nights simply do not draw fouls. I would say this is the same situation from the Bulls games that I have watched. The team that leads the league in three point shooting and has little inside scoring presence will not get to the line as much as they would like. Sweetney gets to the line by far the most, but for some reason he DNP'd. Odd, especially on a night when I thought he would punish the Suns on the inside. Him playing probably could have been the difference.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I got to actually see this game.

1. Terrible calls (and no-calls) by refs. You can hear Skiles complaining that "this happens every year" as he's helping Duhon limp off the floor after getting completely pulverized while taking a charge (and getting no love from the refs on what was a very clear offensive foul). To make matters worse, it looks like Marion accidentally stepped right on Duhon's leg on his way down.

2. Gordon had a few nice assists but picked up an overdribbling habit (maybe from KH). That is possibly the most annoying thing about the Bulls offense: they do not know how to move the ball in the half court. Anyway, BG has a nice handle. His defensive style is more pesky than it is gritty. Duhon looks twitchy, ready to shadow every cell in his opponent's body; Gordon defends with energy but not focus.

3. Deng is by far the most comfortable player on the court, on both ends. This guy should rock the block for many years to come in a Bulls uni. Long, defensive instincts, quick, owns the open court. I think he's growing at a good rate and while I'm sort of impatient for him to hurry up and become the player that can carry this team, I know that it'll not be until the end of the season that he gets going full throttle.

4. We ARE really, really small. It's funny listening to Red Kerr, as someone big began posting up Pargo: "Wwwoooouh-oh, oh good here's Deng to double, leaving Marion open for three.. wow the Bulls dodged a bullet there." It's terrible to watch Hinrich try to guard Diaw, who is an incredibly effective post up player, and seeing Raja Bell basically being able to elevate above any defender that happens to be guarding him. I don't get to see the Bulls much, but I can only imagine what it's like to see LeBron or Kobe or even Michael Redd eat the Bulls shorties alive. Someone call Kendall Gill.



Finally, I hope the Bulls aren't too discouraged. Their game plan tonight will work against many teams in the league, especially if some of our players can get out of their mini-funks. Phoenix is one of the few teams that can really run small ball, but when they had Kurt Thomas or Pat Burke in the game, the Bulls actually enjoyed the mismatches and played well enough as a team to overcome size with quickness and double-teams. It's when Phoenix matched up as a great small ball team that the Bulls got beat at their own game.

If they were to try that against a team that will NOT run good small ball (Boston, Washington, New York, Orlando, Utah come to mind), I think they'd find some real success. If they can also learn how to pass the ball a little bit, they should be able to really do some damage.


A tough loss, and not a moral victory; we should have closed this one out for a turnaround win. But there were a lot of good signs in this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have to say that drive by Hinrich on Diaw gets called a foul if he's Dwayne, Kobe, Vince, etc. I'm not saying it's correct, I'm saying it gets called for the superstars in the league.

kirk gets no respect in the league and I don't think he will for a long time.

FT shooting wasn't the reason why we lost (though if Songaila made that FT, we probably would have won) but it was our interior defense or lackthereof.



> "I don't think we had any business being in overtime," Skiles said. "We're up by five with 1:44 to go. As has been the case, we've had trouble getting stops. You're up five with that amount of time left, you don't need to score if you can get two or three stops in a row."


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

How many times have we had the chance to "ice" the game with free throws this year only to lose in the end? Seems like it happens quite a bit...


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

BTW, the Tribune is reporting that Nash didn't have many more assists after the 7 he got in the first period, because he hurt his wrist, slamming against Deng.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> I got to actually see this game.
> 
> 1. Terrible calls (and no-calls) by refs. You can hear Skiles complaining that "this happens every year" as he's helping Duhon limp off the floor after getting completely pulverized while taking a charge (and getting no love from the refs on what was a very clear offensive foul). To make matters worse, it looks like Marion accidentally stepped right on Duhon's leg on his way down.
> 
> ...


Good post showtyme I agree for the most part except about smallball because if we dont get to the line we will get destroyed .Sweetney didnt play and he leads the Bulls in fta by almost 40 :eek8:. Until we can get someone to the line for 5/6 fta per game we are gonna be in trouble .

Pax was great last year his move of replacing a player with hard working role players by committee worked but he tried the same thing this year and its blowing up in his face.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

carrrnuttt said:


> BTW, the Tribune is reporting that Nash didn't have many more assists after the 7 he got in the first period, because he hurt his wrist, slamming against Deng.



Nash got everyone so many open looks, they failed to capitalize on them.


I doubt its because of a "sore" wrist.


I thought he would set a career high in assist after getting 7 in the first period.


=(


----------

